# Wingfoot Lake..



## snake69 (Sep 26, 2005)

Can anyone tell me if you are allowed to fish Wingfoot thru the ice? I say allowed because I know some lakes are off limits due to being spring fed. A friend wants to take the grandkids and asked to put it out there to the OGF members for good feedback! Thanks in advance.........


----------



## powerstrokin73 (May 21, 2008)

FROM ODNR WEBSITE:
METHODS OF FISHING AND BEST FISHING SITES
Wingfoot Lake provides excellent fishing throughout the year. Shore fishing access is somewhat limited, but a large majority of the lake is available for boat fishing. April, May, and June are the best months for catching largemouth bass, by casting surface lures, crank baits, or spinners towards the shore and retrieving at a moderate speed. Bluegill sunfish are also caught at this time on worms and flies tipped with maggots. Crappie are taken on live minnows and jigs, particularly in the brushy areas of the lake or where downed trees exist. Brown bullhead are caught throughout the lake on worms and chicken liver. Yellow perch can be taken on minnows or worms. *Most of the fish caught during ice fishing tend to be bluegill, crappie, and perch.* Bluegill are most readily caught on ice flies (also known as pin mins) tipped with maggots, wax worms, or meal worms. Crappie prefer live minnows


----------



## sam kegg (Jun 23, 2007)

I forgot about wingfoot! I was just talking about ice fishing the other day,but its going to take some time to learn the lake. depth anyhow


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

sam kegg said:


> I forgot about wingfoot! I was just talking about ice fishing the other day,but its going to take some time to learn the lake. depth anyhow


The lake is pretty much like a soup bowl. Slopes from shore to 10-13(max. depth) feet in the midpoints from just about any access point(except the eastern end which is very shallow). There are still sunken tire reefs in front of the main building/canteen/dock area and this would be the best place to try for crappie. They will feed in that area year round since it's some of the only cover/structure in the lake. Goodyear did not permit ice fishing due to the areators they used in the lake year round making for questionable ice but the State is not using areation there due to the expense. There reportedly are a few springs in the lake so be careful as you move about. I think, in time(with more management from the ODNR), Wft. will become a decent ice fishing destination-at least as good as Mogadore.


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

When I did a story on the algae for WKYC earlier in the year, I asked about ice fishing the lake. The answer game me goose bumps...

It was YES!!! 

I also heard the warnings about the springs, so be very careful out there...


----------



## sam kegg (Jun 23, 2007)

Thanks guys. I might stand back at watch a little on that lake!!!! but im gonna try to hit more and more lakes this year maybe a few times at moggy just havent been hitting there on the ice


----------



## powerstrokin73 (May 21, 2008)

I checked the ice last night and the snow killed it.. there was 1/2in of clear then 1in or so of slush then an inch or so of white ice.. I can't wait to do some fishing out there!!!


----------



## sam kegg (Jun 23, 2007)

thanks man, be careful[/I]


----------



## snake69 (Sep 26, 2005)

Thanks to all who replied on this. These varying replies are just what my buddy was looking for. Now, when the sets up good.......!! :G


----------



## WalleyeGuy (Apr 9, 2004)

Keep clear of the Waterfowl Blinds guys.
Waterfowl Goose is open till mid Jan.


----------



## GusOrviston (Mar 10, 2007)

Fished @ Wingfoot a little today. Ice is good 4 to 6 inches. Probably about a dozen people fishing spread around.

Found some crappie in 9 and 11 feet of water. Schools just swimming about. The water is very clear. In a shanty you can sight fish the depths mentioned. The camera was able to see nicely.

Just a few bluegills mixed in and one bass (12"). Many more sniffers than takers. Many would just nuzzle it and just taste ever so shyly.


----------



## V-dog (Jan 17, 2008)

Where is there parking at wingfoot?


----------



## powerstrokin73 (May 21, 2008)

i caught 30+ throwbacks and 2 keeper gills yesterday morning. started at 6:30am fished 12-13fow, caught them steady till about 8 or so then it was here and there, left at 12:30. caught over half of them on plastics, some on minnows, and some on a chubby darter tipped with maggots. most were caught sight fishing it was cool to watch em swim in 10 ft below ya and take the bait Evin


----------



## lovin life (Jan 2, 2010)

Powerstrokin,

we are heading up there Thursday about 9:30 a.m. Whats your best suggestion, parking wise and fishing location.

Thanks, Lovin


----------



## nixmkt (Mar 4, 2008)

V-dog said:


> Where is there parking at wingfoot?


The two lots are shown on the lake map here: http://www.dnr.state.oh.us/Home/FishingSubhomePage/LakeMapLandingPage/tabid/19478/Default.aspx


----------



## powerstrokin73 (May 21, 2008)

lovin life said:


> Powerstrokin,
> 
> we are heading up there Thursday about 9:30 a.m. Whats your best suggestion, parking wise and fishing location.
> 
> Thanks, Lovin


the deep ramp (closest to the raildraod tracks on waterloo rd. the walk east southeast toward the islands one you get to the bigger one find all the holes from the group/s on the east south east side i reccomend finding atleast 12fow, its there i found it a lil south of where the group was (they might have been on the north side of it). by that time you will just get them swimming thru everyonce in a while and there will be some decent gills and 6-10in crappie with a few larger mixed in. noone i talked to seem to have caught any bigger than that. you could also park just inside the main gate which is where i parked and it was a nice walk maybe just a lil shorter than then from the deep ramp...there is a tire reef but it is almost double the walk that you will already have...


----------

